# Editor de imagen para GLCD 128 x 64 KS0108



## Tlahuicole (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola gente!

Es mucha la información que he adquirido gracias a la colaboración de todos ustedes. La única manera de agradecer que encuentro es contribuyendo. Así que acá está el primero que espero sea de muchos mas.

Este es un (como el título lo indica) editor de imagen para las pantallas GLCD de 128 x 64 pixeles hecho en Visual C#, el código fuente lo anexo para que ustedes puedan hacer las modificaciones pertinentes.

El enlace a youtube es solo para que de manera visual puedan ver el funcionamiento de este editor.

Este post está en la categoría de Tutoriales, siendo esto la mitad de cierto pues el tutorial propiamente dicho se encuentra en los comentarios del código fuente que anexo.

Por si no han descargado Visual C# también anexo el ejecutable y una pequeña captura de la beta en funcionamiento.


Código fuente:

http://www.mediafire.com/?frzluumfblqu3gn

Ejecutable:

http://www.mediafire.com/?fsa3osx2ar5niil


Sin mas por el momento me despido.


----------

